# NooB porting practice .. Porter's Handbook Ch 10



## bobmc (Apr 21, 2021)

working in n/usr/ports/comms/picocom # portlint -A .

1.  it warns Makefile line 2 is missing $FreeBSD$  .. this is ok
2.  WARN: Makefile: new ports should not be maintained by ports@FreeBSD.org

Advice would be welcome


----------



## diizzy (Apr 21, 2021)

1. https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/commit/ports-mgmt?id=f36c30ba1869da25e384c007f85ef3d1e763a586
2. Any new submissions needs to have a maintainer, there's no point in accepting a port that will potentially bitrot as soon as its committed. If it's alreay in ports you can disregard it but please consider adopting.


----------



## bobmc (Apr 21, 2021)

> ..please consider adopting


I am considering adopting but first must understand the workflow. I worked with CVS, Subversion, and other tools for embedded systems so I understand the fundamentals. But I am not confident with all the steps required just to include a module in the BSD userland.


----------



## Jose (Apr 21, 2021)

bobmc said:


> I am considering adopting but first must understand the workflow. I worked with CVS, Subversion, and other tools for embedded systems so I understand the fundamentals. But I am not confident with all the steps required just to include a module in the BSD userland.


Probably just a terminology misunderstanding, but the ports collection is not necessarily part of the Freebsd userland. It can be, but doesn't have to be. There's a complete functional userland in base.


----------



## bobmc (Apr 21, 2021)

I fixed the Makefile maintainer email and added line 2 $FreeBSD$. There needs to be a trivial patch for that.

The port linting needs to start like this: `portlint -A $cwd` and/or `port test $cwd`


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 21, 2021)

bobmc said:


> added line 2 $FreeBSD$


Please remove that again. It's a very recent change, so portlint wasn't updated yet. But there were already a few "hunts" for these lines re-appearing – with the change to GIT, they are pointless and shouldn't be there any more.


----------



## bobmc (Apr 21, 2021)

It's all throw-away since I am just learning how to do it.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 21, 2021)

bobmc said:


> It's all throw-away since I am just learning how to do it.


Yep, kind of bad timing, cause normally, `portlint` is a valuable tool when learning. Over time, you will know when it is fine to ignore a warning from `portlint` (I have that situation with one of my ports, which is pretty complicated and "non-standard"). And normally, a "fatal" can never be ignored, except for right now  But looking at the commit quoted by diizzy, this is already addressed.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2021)

Zirias said:


> Over time, you will know when it is fine to ignore a warning from `portlint`


Yep. It warns me I should add an NLS option to my port. But the whole thing fails to build if you try to build it without NLS enabled. So it's not optional. Still portlint keeps warning me about it. 

If you're worried about a certain warning portlint is giving you you can always ask on the freebsd-ports@ mailing list.


----------



## diizzy (Apr 28, 2021)

Please notifiy upstream if building without NLS breaks your port


----------

